

IOS fragmentation? not so much - pgreyson
http://flow5.tumblr.com/post/13785423712/ios-adoption-derived-from-chitika-insight-reports

======
Codhisattva
Not terribly fragmented but certainly not unified.

Here's even better data [http://www.marco.org/2011/11/30/more-ios-device-and-
os-versi...](http://www.marco.org/2011/11/30/more-ios-device-and-os-version-
stats-from-instapaper)

------
pgreyson
Thanks for the link. But I think it supports the point: "iOS 4+ adoption, now
at 98.8%, is so ubiquitous that it’s very safe to require it" That's after
only ~18 months. And 4.2+ should be at about 80% by the end of the year.

